# 8mm, 15mm or 21mm Throw?



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

About to buy my first DA, but what throw should I go for?
What difference does the throw actually make? Is it just the surface an orbit can cover?
:buffer:
Cheers, Richie.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

There's 12mm as well! 

Bigger throw = quicker correction. 

If I could only have one, I'd get a Rupes Duetto and get a 3" backing plate for it as well.


----------



## SonOfOC (Jan 29, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> There's 12mm as well!
> 
> Bigger throw = quicker correction.
> 
> If I could only have one, I'd get a Rupes Duetto and get a 3" backing plate for it as well.


The larger shroud from the Duetto would prevent the 3" backing plate from getting into tight spots. Additionally, the counterweight are different in the Duetto and Mini 75E-probably will not be as smooth.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SonOfOC said:


> The larger shroud from the Duetto would prevent the 3" backing plate from getting into tight spots. Additionally, the counterweight are different in the Duetto and Mini 75E-probably will not be as smooth.


Don't you just hate it when you're wrong!


----------



## SonOfOC (Jan 29, 2013)

Wrong in what way? Please educate me—how does the larger shroud on the Duetto get into a tighter area versus the small shroud on the mini? The Duetto and Mini are physically identical on the exterior with the exception of the shroud that covers the moving counter weight. There are NO areas that the Duetto can polish that the Mini can't, however, there can be areas that the Mini can polish that the Duetto "cannot" because of the larger and much wider shroud. 

Also explain how using a significantly small backing plate with small pad will match up with the different counterweight used? Yes, it's doable, just like using the Rupes 15 backing plate on the Rupes 21. However, it was not how the tool was designed by Rupes engineers; nor does it offer the same smoothness.

In reviewing the picture you provided, I don't quite see how the panel being polished by Todd Cooperider demonstrates a tight or confined area. It merely shows a 3" backing plate on a Duetto. I can put that same 3" on my Rupes 21. The picture also does not provide any evidence of smoothness either.

Kindly, waiting your reply.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SonOfOC said:


> Wrong in what way? Please educate me-how does the larger shroud on the Duetto get into a tighter area versus the small shroud on the mini? The Duetto and Mini are physically identical on the exterior with the exception of the shroud that covers the moving counter weight. There are NO areas that the Duetto can polish that the Mini can't, however, there can be areas that the Mini can polish that the Duetto "cannot" because of the larger and much wider shroud.
> 
> Also explain how using a significantly small backing plate with small pad will match up with the different counterweight used? Yes, it's doable, just like using the Rupes 15 backing plate on the Rupes 21. However, it was not how the tool was designed by Rupes engineers; nor does it offer the same smoothness.
> 
> ...


You're going to go down swinging aren't you! :lol:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Where's the popcorn smiley when you need it lol


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

SonOfOC said:


> Wrong in what way? Please educate me-how does the larger shroud on the Duetto get into a tighter area versus the small shroud on the mini? The Duetto and Mini are physically identical on the exterior with the exception of the shroud that covers the moving counter weight. There are NO areas that the Duetto can polish that the Mini can't, however, there can be areas that the Mini can polish that the Duetto "cannot" because of the larger and much wider shroud.
> 
> In reviewing the picture you provided, I don't quite see how the panel being polished by Todd Cooperider demonstrates a tight or confined area.
> 
> Kindly, waiting your reply.


Agree...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Why the hell would you want to polish a car with a three inch pad like that photo????
If that thing caught something and kicked it would smash into his face!!!!
@op go for the 15mm its probably the most versatile any spots that you would need to get a three inch pad in do them by hand


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

1. The Duetto is balanced for the 5" plate and pad set up. To balance a 3" set up all you have to do is match the weight of the 5" set up. Notice that it's not the Rupes 3" plate being used?.... 

2. if you are that worried about tight spots, you won't be using a DA with a 12mm throw. You would be using a rotary with an extention bar. The backing plate and pad give sufficient clearance anyway, it's not an issue.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

SonOfOC said:


> Also explain how using a significantly small backing plate with small pad will match up with the different counterweight used? Yes, it's doable, just like using the Rupes 15 backing plate on the Rupes 21. However, it was not how the tool was designed by Rupes engineers; nor does it offer the same smoothness.


The throw is made up in the backing plate size, I use the 21 with the plate designed for the 15, there is no difference in smoothness or how the machine operates, albeit the throw size (tested over the last few years).

To the OP, for everyday use the 15mm is the one to go for, obviously for tight areas a smaller headed machine and throw is needed.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

The Katana 3" aluminum backing plate, more info:



__ https://www.facebook.com/jpcardetailingcenter/posts/593151964152923


----------

